

Jeb Bush dumps emails, addresses and social security nums of FL residents online - RyanCooley
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/10/8013531/jeb-bush-florida-email-dump-privacy

======
ianamartin
How long is it going to be before a major player from the technology world
gets serious about U.S. politics?

I'm serious about that. When can we be done with these buffoons who have no
concept of what's going on in the world?

I'm not saying I want to see Larry or Sergei as president. Nor Zuckerberg for
that matter. But I'd vote for Sheryl Sandberg any given Tuesday over any
candidates I've seen from either of the two parties in the last 15 years.

Sheryl Sandberg/Paul Graham vs. Tim Cook/Jon Stuart.

That's a debate I'd care about. That's a debate where a "transparent campaign"
would be more than marketing drivel/security breach.

------
cozzyd
Well, to be fair, the identity theft demographic can be productive in
generating votes.

------
nkrumm
Wow. And you can find the actual RAR files here:
[http://jebbushemails.com/email/search](http://jebbushemails.com/email/search)

~~~
cozzyd
RAR files? Another strike against him.

------
VikingCoder
I found one social security number in 30 seconds of looking. I have not
attempted to look for more, yet.

This is DEPLORABLE.

If anyone cares about information security and is considering voting for this
idiot, please reconsider.

I say "idiot" intentionally. Whatever else I may think of him, on any topic,
this move alone is idiotic. The fact that his advisers didn't stop him from
doing this speaks so poorly of them.

~~~
NathanKP
I'm not a fan of Jeb Bush either, but what do you think of their released
statement?

> This is an exact replica of the public records on file with the Florida
> Department of State and are available at anyone’s request under Chapter 119
> sunshine laws.

It sounds to me like this is an issue with Florida policy if this sensitive
data could be accessed freely already, even if they hadn't released it in this
public manner.

There are many places where the blame could be laid, including in the case of
SSN leakage state employees that put these SSN's into emails instead of
keeping them in a safe location in a secure HR system. At any rate I don't
think that Jeb Bush is the only one at fault here.

~~~
patzerhacker
I work for a company that deals with public records data in Florida. The
"Government in the Sunshine" laws[1] that deal with access to public records
are clear:

>"E-mail" messages made or received by agency employees in connection with
official business are public records and subject to disclosure in the absence
of an exemption.

and

>Section 668.6076, F.S., requires that any agency as defined in s. 119.011(1),
F.S., or legislative entity that operates a website and uses electronic mail
must post the following statement in a conspicuous location on its website:

>Under Florida law, e-mail addresses are public records.

>If you do not want your e-mail address released in response to a public
records request, do not send electronic mail to this entity. Instead, contact
this office by phone or in writing.

That said, there is an exemption for social security numbers, but just because
something is exempt doesn't mean that it must be withheld. The body holding
the requested data generally has discretion:

>Social security numbers included in an official record may be made available
as part of the official records available for public inspection and copying
unless redaction is requested by the holder of such number or the holder’s
attorney or legal guardian; however, if such record is in electronic format,
on or after January 1, 2011, the county recorder must use his or her best
effort to keep the social security number confidential and exempt as provided
for in s. 119.071(5)(a), F.S. Section 119.0714(3)(b), F.S.

[1]
[http://www.myflsunshine.com/sun.nsf/manual/5a60474cbfb8dbf48...](http://www.myflsunshine.com/sun.nsf/manual/5a60474cbfb8dbf4852566f30068571f)

